# Suche: fischertechnik Module



## Crazycroco (16 November 2007)

Hai,

ich würde mich über Angebote von fischertechnik Modulen wenn möglich von der Fa Staudinger freuen. Ziel ist es, eine umfangreiche Industrieanlage nachzubilden. Ich würde mich auch über Erfahrungsaustausch freuen. Gruß micha


----------



## mr__mines (19 November 2007)

Willst du die Modelle kaufen, oder mieten ???


----------



## Crazycroco (19 November 2007)

Wenn der Preis stimmt kaufen  

Meistens dümpeln so geschichten doch in den Firmen rum

Gruß Crazy


----------



## zotos (19 November 2007)

Frag doch mal hier-> http://www.ftcommunity.de nach.


----------



## Crazycroco (19 November 2007)

ich bin ja der in der ft-Community, der das Thema Industrie vorantreibt. Das, was ich bislang kaufen konnte, war von Uni's und Firmen.

Aer danke Dir..der Tip ist immer gut. Die ftc ist in Sachen fischer immer ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner, nur in dem Fall nicht


----------

